
Flask, Werkzeug, Jinja2 Have a New Home in the Pallets Project - the_mitsuhiko
https://www.palletsproject.com/blog/hello/
======
the_mitsuhiko
If you have any questions about this, please let me know. The goal is to
ensure that all those projects are less dependent on myself and that
responsibilities are shared. This also should be the first step to enable
organizations to sponsor the individual projects.

~~~
fermigier
OK, here's the obvious one: any plans for a new Flask release ? (1.0 or 0.11).

While I'm at it, many thanks for your work on these projects, which are
currently the foundation of my business.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
Yes. Just need to make sure we do not break people's stuff with what's cooking
on master. ASAP :)

